
Reddit Chief Engineer Quits After Less Than Two Months on the Job - BinaryIdiot
http://recode.net/2015/07/13/reddit-chief-engineer-bethanye-blount-quits-after-less-than-two-months-on-the-job/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
bbatchelder
I can't help but chuckle a bit at the situation of all these public promises
being made in the wake of the firing of Victoria, and the person responsible
for having to deliver on these promises noping the fuck out when seeing they
are being set up for failure.

Whatever the reasons behind Victoria's firing...I wonder if the powers that be
would do it again if they knew the shit storm it would kick off. CEO, gone.
Chief Engineer, gone. Public sentiment, pretty thoroughly buggered.

------
minimaxir
There's been a lot of meta discussion how Yishan Wong, Alexis Ohanian, and
Ellen Pao have been talking trash to each other about Reddit and seemingly
ignoring every NDA in the book.

The comments made in the linked interview trashing a former employer seem to
perpetuate this culture.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
As far as I can tell, unless I missed it, it's pretty much just Yishan and
Alexis with Ellen staying out of pretty much everything. Even more interesting
that the firing of Victoria was Alexis's decision and not Ellen's but Ellen
totally got the blame for it as far as the Reddit community was concerned.

So much public drama.

